# Cheapest place to buy new fx5



## striker (Apr 22, 2010)

Was going to go to king Ed today anyone know better place to go??? Thanks


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

I haven't found any place cheaper for a new fx 5. Keep in mind that theirs(and everywhere else unless you buy used) dosen't come with media or the extension hoses which almost everyone needs


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

Have you looked online?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

there is a used one on craigslist for 175.00 i know you want new but i thought id mention it.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Pet lover in abbotsford

I think they're 299 but I could be wrong


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Its $350 at J&L. Not sure how much they are asking at King Eds both these stores have good pricing


----------



## Ahriman (Nov 22, 2012)

petsmart and petland are $375


----------



## striker (Apr 22, 2010)

$270 from king Ed. picked it up


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

^$270 before tax?


----------



## mike.m (Aug 5, 2010)

Petcetera 249.77 FX5 External Filter - Petcetera


----------



## bigfisheatlittlefish (Dec 8, 2012)

270 king eds? that store is awsome


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

mike.m said:


> Petcetera 249.77 FX5 External Filter - Petcetera


WOW thats a really good deal especially for one of the most notorious pet stores in history.


----------

